# Training Log for my herd



## Spotted Image (Aug 10, 2011)

Well, I didn't get to really ride, but did get Outlaw out rode her bareback with a rope and halter. Didn't do to bad. Did ride Dude for some people who was wanting to buy him, tomorrow should be our training session.


----------



## Spotted Image (Aug 10, 2011)

The training session finally happened, my niece came over and rode Dude while I rode Outlaw. We warmed the horses up and then my niece loped Dude and Outlaw took off in a lope to, we loped together a while and I got Outlaw to lope once by herself, but I could tell she was getting bored so we took at little trail ride half hour to 45 minutes, came back and trotted and loped some more all was going well, when the two horses decided to race and then Dude stops, my niece was in the English saddle and she rarely rides English took a flying leap off and almost landed in a trailer of horse poop. After that we got a ground pole out which was actually 6 feet or so off the ground, at a walk and trot they just step over it. I started to get Outlaw to trot over it, we have trotted over logs taller before, well that sent her in to a bronco state, we leaped/bucked over the pole then went in bucking circles until I hit the ground she looks down at me like she was asking how I got down there. I got back on and finally we are loping (I’m not happy with the speed yet, but it’s a lope), trotting and walking over one ground pole. We also have two sore riders. Overall, I know I didn’t push her to much, I was planning to push her more, but I had college homework, Landry to do and was sore. 
I’m hoping to ride her again this week and work one loping faster not the slow show horse lope, working on turning sharper, and walking and trotting over ground poles with more than one in a role, while having no bucking fits or coming off, plus no other horse to help her figure out what she is doing. I’m hoping this is going well, as I plan on in 3 weeks taking her to a rodeo, to just walk maybe trot the pattern for noise issues but I want her to be going on the right track. Hopefully within a week or two we are going to try to gallop. She was listening real well to all my aids at a lope, and she just needs to put a little more speed behind it. All of my work on her so far as been done in a D-ring snaffle and once I get her ready to be patterned, thinking of a smooth mouth Jr. Cowhorse bit, whats your opinions on that? I’m still not sure if she can be a barrel horse or if I’m training her as pleasure to sell, I should know by the training rodeo I hope.


----------

